# Aussie Review -- Sigma 50mm A



## distant.star (May 12, 2014)

.
They seem to think it's okay...


http://www.camerapro.com.au/blog/2014/05/10/mighty-sigma-50-1-4-art-series-lens-reviewed-camerapro-team-members-brisbane-australia/#.U3EBOXZYOSo


----------



## Viggo (May 12, 2014)

Nice, thanks for posting. Fwiw I do agree completely, my favorite lens.


----------



## dlee13 (May 13, 2014)

Decent review. This is just me personally, but I tend to not trust a review from anyone that also sells camera gear. I find they are less critical of a products faults as they would not want to hinder their sales.


----------

